# suggest me a good WIFI router under 2000



## mailshobhon (Dec 18, 2011)

suggest me a good WIFI router under 2000 for 2 bhk flat.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 19, 2011)

get any n series router for 1.2K will do the job


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 19, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> get any n series router for 1.2K will do the job



D-link Wireless-N 300 Router

Asus RT-N13U Wireless N Router with All-in-One Printer Server

Asus RT-N12 SuperSpeedN Wireless Router

please help me select among these routers waiting fro your reply


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 20, 2011)

go for the N13U there is no match for the features it has build in for the price


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 21, 2011)

what about TP-link MR3220g........around 2k?
i think except torrent downloads and being N150, it shares all the features of asus rt n13 !!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 21, 2011)

^^torrent downloads never worked for me in N13U


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

There's a Netgear model @ 1.7k however I can't pull up the exact model name/num. It has 4 LAN+wi-fi.


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 27, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> go for the N13U there is no match for the features it has build in for the price


hey dude...atually they work pretty good with DD-WRT firmware with transmission client....thats what i heardd but the problem is that...once you flash it with free firmware....you can *not* use 3g modem on that for that we need to flash it with professional paid version 
thats why d concern....because TP-link provides the rest of the same functions at much lower price with 3 yrs warranty !!


----------

